# anyone hit the surf today or yesterday?



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

lookin' kinda guud


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

*This morning 7-26-2019*

westend of Galveston, access 18, water was nice but the waves were sporty, had 5 or 6 good bites and landed 1 19-20" trout. Wind shifted ENE fished 0630-0830.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

cool! the wind is supposed to calm down tomorrow. probably have to ck it out


----------



## BoxS (Mar 18, 2019)

Hit the surf with a buddy yesterday. We walked in at a beach access close to pirates from sunrise to 8 with one 17â€ trout to show for it. Moved east down the Seawall because it seemed to be better protected judging from the cams and caught 10 more keeps and a couple throw backs. Majority of fish caught between 9-12. It was a grind








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Man all the reports are from Galveston this year...Is SS really a dead zone this year or what???


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Iâ€™m staying 3 miles east of the pass. Wind at 21:52 is still east at 15. Water is good color but current is L to R at tremendous rate. Waves are more than sporty. I will just hit bay in am in the Yak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Plan on hitting it Sunday


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

got a few this morning. west end


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Way to go Mccain! Those are some nice trout. I will be down there Sunday. Hopefully it holds but starting to get the feeling that lm going to be a day late to the party. How did the water look when you left?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

it was a little choppy at 1st light but got nice around 8:30ish.
clarity was about 1.5'.
hopefully there's a window for you tomorrow. good luck


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

Fished Mustang Island near the Fish Pass jetty, and south of Bob Hall on 7/27. Threw my favorite Spooks, soft plastics, and Mirrolures, with only a couple of short strikes. I saw one dink trout follow my spook right up to me in the fairly clear water, but nada. 

Finally, I hooked what I thought was a pretty good trout on a Mirrolure MiroLip, but it turned out to be a 15" wampus whiting, at least dissipating the offending odor of polecat.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i've always wondered about summertime surf trout fishing in the coastal bend and further south. it seems it would be tougher with the much clearer water


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Who's going to be in the water this weekend?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

me'z is saturday. going on 1st offshore trip in 8yrs tomorrow


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

mccain said:


> me'z is saturday. going on 1st offshore trip in 8yrs tomorrow


Just out of curiosity, what time does the federal water snapper season close tomorrow?

On a kinder note, I just had a look at the surf at Sea Isle in Galveston, and it's pretty much dead calm, with 6" waves. Hot as a pistol in the sun, though. Wear your SPF 30+.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

12:01AM tomorrow


----------

